# Single women - Where we're all at (December Poll)



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I thought it might be interesting to see where we're all at!  Please let me know if there's an option missing....

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a Donor Eggs abroad with known donor sperm

adoption (and surrogacy) are the options missing

L x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ill add adoption and surrogacy. 
Thanks JJ. Should that be one combined option or two do you think?
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

ooh yes, I should be down for adoption too. would be good to have that one.
thanks for doing this felix...makes you realise just how many of us independent mothers there are!
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe separate them as I don't think there are any single surrogacy folk on here, or openly on here, 

some voting polls allow more than one option but not sure how you do it, maybe a mod can help!
L x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, I'll add both options.  In setting it up it did give an option to allow more than one option but I thought that might get confusing if there were more votes than there were people accessing the singles thread.  Hope therefore that everyone is happy to select just one option?

As you say Lulu, it is good to see how many independent mothers & would be mothers there are. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------

